# Operating Systems > Windows How to enable/disable USB ports

## Manojks

Hi,

I want to know how to enable/disable usb ports... 
For eg: Suppose i want to prevent the users to connect any usb devices in the system. How can i do that??

Thanks
Manoj :Smile:

----------


## kalayama

There is no direct way of doing it (Other than disabling the drivers) in windows. (As of I know). But there are third party softwares available for it.

Also, you should be able to block the ports in BIOS setting.

http:// labmice . techtarget . com/articles/usbflashdrives . htm

-Kalayama

----------


## raghav_sy

hi friend,

try this:

ok, on the desktop, right click on MY COMPUTER, and then select MANAGE option. a new window will appear, in that select SYSTEM TOOLS, in that click on DEVICE MANAGER, on the right side of the window pane, a list wil appear,
that will show u the components attached to your system, in that select the USB port, right click and diable the port.

well, i do not have admin right to check this in office. but following this way, i used to diable various hard disk partitions, CD-ROM, floppy disk.

so try it, i think it will work.

regards,
RSY

----------


## amarreddy79

start>>settings>>controlpannel>>system>>hardware>>devise manager>>look for the usb port in the list and select it then you can see an option disable or enable accordingly on the tool bar

----------


## Manojks

Its difficult to go to each computer to disable the usb port... The way they have done in my company is they have diable the USB drives but my system is detecting the Usb keyboard and all...

Guys do you have any idea how they have done it... But i heard that USB drive permissions cannot be done through Group Policy in windows...

Thanks
Manoj :Smile:

----------


## yogeesh R

Go to run and type devmgmt.msc in that click universal serialbus controllers,right click on the sub menus and disable it....

----------


## Sridevichitthu

Hi Team,

I read in one of the Article on Microsoft Website which tells you How to Disable Storage Devices.All you need to do is changes in Registry key would disable the device,but before changing any keys in registry read this note

"Warning :  Serious problems might occur if you modify the registry incorrectly by using Registry Editor or by using another method. These problems might require that you reinstall your operating system. Microsoft cannot guarantee that these problems can be solved. Modify the registry at your own risk. If a USB storage device is already installed on the computer"

set the Start value in the following registry key to 4: 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\UsbStor

When you do so, the USB storage device does not work when the user connects the device to the computer.

To set the Start value, follow these 

steps:1. Click Start, and then click Run. 
         2. In the Open box, type regedit, and then click OK. 
         3. Locate, and then click the following registry key:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\UsbStor 

         4. In the right pane, double-click Start. 
         5. In the Value data box, type 4, click Hexadecimal (if it is not already  
             selected), and then click OK. 
         6. Quit Registry Editor. 

Let me know How it worked for you.

Regards,
Sridevi

----------


## praveenmna

USB ports can be disabled in BIOS.You can also disable USB ports Through device manager in Windows

----------


## netsolver

> Hi Team,
> 
> I read in one of the Article on Microsoft Website which tells you How to Disable Storage Devices.All you need to do is changes in Registry key would disable the device,but before changing any keys in registry read this note
> 
> "Warning :  Serious problems might occur if you modify the registry incorrectly by using Registry Editor or by using another method. These problems might require that you reinstall your operating system. Microsoft cannot guarantee that these problems can be solved. Modify the registry at your own risk. If a USB storage device is already installed on the computer"
> 
> set the Start value in the following registry key to 4: 
> 
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\UsbStor
> ...


Thanks for the input....have tried it in my pc and works well. have a  vista and the USB is nt even recogonised it i have changed the Store vale from 3 to 4.

but can any one tell me how to  do the same in group policy...

----------


## toamirkhan

thanks amir

----------


## babashaan

> Hi,
> 
> I want to know how to enable/disable usb ports... 
> For eg: Suppose i want to prevent the users to connect any usb devices in the system. How can i do that??
> 
> Thanks
> Manoj


hi here is the simply way to block USB port try this,..................

To disable the access to USB port, in windows XP and 2000:
1. Click Start, and then click Run.
2. In the Open box, type regedit, and then click OK.
3. Locate, and then click the following registry key:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\UsbStor
4. In the right pane, double-click Start.
5. In the Value data box, type 4, click Hexadecimal (if it is not already selected), and then click OK.
6. Quit Registry Editor.

To re-enable a disabled port:

1. Click Start, and then click Run.
2. In the Open box, type regedit, and then click OK.
3. Locate, and then click the following registry key:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\UsbStor
4. In the right pane, double-click Start.
5. In the Value data box, type 3, click Hexadecimal (if it is not already selected), and then click OK.
6. Quit Registry Editor.

Thank U  :Smile: 
babashaan.

----------


## suragnambiar

you can do this by two ways 

1.from bios set up
go to advanced setting in the bios then disable usb

2.from device manager.
right click in Mycomputer
properties
hardware
device manager
 right click to usb and disable

i think the first metod is more better than th second one.

----------


## tapan_kushwaha

right click on MY COMPUTER, and then select MANAGE option. a new window will appear, in that select SYSTEM TOOLS, in that click on DEVICE MANAGER, on the right side of the window pane, a list wil appear,
that will show u the components attached to your system, in that select the USB port, right click and diable the port.

 :Smile:

----------


## mspaul

*To disable the access to USB port, in windows XP and 2000, follow the steps below*
1. Click Start, and then click Run.
2. In the Open box, type regedit, and then click OK.
3. Locate, and then click the following registry key:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\UsbStor
4. In the right pane, double-click Start.
5. In the Value data box, type 4, click Hexadecimal (if it is not already selected), and then click OK.
6. Quit Registry Editor.

To re-enable a disabled port, follow these steps below
1. Click Start, and then click Run.
2. In the Open box, type regedit, and then click OK.
3. Locate, and then click the following registry key:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\UsbStor
4. In the right pane, double-click Start.
5. In the Value data box, type 3, click Hexadecimal (if it is not already selected), and then click OK.
6. Quit Registry Editor

----------


## rajat_sin

Follow the steps to enable USB ports:

1. Go to run in the start menu and type *regedit* and click ok.
2. Navigate to *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE* --> *SYSTEM* --> *  CurrentControlSet* -->
*Services* --> *USBSTOR*
3. Now right click on USBSTOR and go to Permissions and give Full Control to yourself and click OK.
4. In the right panel, right click. A *New* prompt will come. Select *DWORD Value* and rename it to *Start*.
5. Now double click on Start and key in Value data as 3 and click OK. 
6. Quit Registry Editor.

----------


## Amir Kumar Pradhan

when i plugged a pen driver then no symble show at the buttom bar.

----------


## naidu.swati

*FOR ENABLING*
1. Click Start, and then click Run.
2. In the Open box, type regedit, and then click OK.
3. Locate and then click the following registry key:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINESYSTEMCurrentControlSetServicesUsbStor
4. In the details pane, double-click Start.
5. In the Value data box, type 4, click Hexadecimal (if it is not already selected), and then click OK.
6. Exit Registry Editor.

*FOR DISABLING*

1. Click Start, and then click Run.
2. In the Open box, type regedit, and then click OK.
3. Locate, and then click the following registry key:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINESYSTEMCurrentControlSetServicesUsbStor
4. In the right pane, double-click Start.
5. In the Value data box, type 3, click Hexadecimal (if it is not already selected), and then click OK.
6. Quit Registry Editor.

----------


## java4raja

Well we can enable/disable usb ports when the system boots press f2 to go bios settings in that u can .

----------


## jp_nvikash

Select my computer Icon right click and go to Manage Option, click device Manager and click Universal serial bus controllers and right click each USB port and disable it. same process for disable the USB.

----------


## jaydatech

Hi
Am not too sure but i think it can be done through  the bios setup under the onboard devices menu...
jaydatech.

----------


## jaydatech

[QUOTE=jaydatech;43642]hi i try 2 enebal da usb port on my laptop wit sum of instruction i got like enebaling it through da registry...but it stil could nt go...plz help...

----------


## ashwadreddy

Hi mem, 

    There is no folder with the name of "Services" under CurrentControlSet in the following path in WinXP SP2. I think it will be in WinXP SP3.
     Any how thanks for your advise.

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\UsbStor


***********************************************




> Hi Team,
> 
> I read in one of the Article on Microsoft Website which tells you How to Disable Storage Devices.All you need to do is changes in Registry key would disable the device,but before changing any keys in registry read this note
> 
> "Warning :  Serious problems might occur if you modify the registry incorrectly by using Registry Editor or by using another method. These problems might require that you reinstall your operating system. Microsoft cannot guarantee that these problems can be solved. Modify the registry at your own risk. If a USB storage device is already installed on the computer"
> 
> set the Start value in the following registry key to 4: 
> 
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\UsbStor
> ...

----------


## SirAjStC

thx  :Big Grin:  great

----------


## naveen.navaraj

Right click on My computers -> manage -> devicemanager -> universalserial bus cotrol  then right click on and enable / disable.

----------


## bhvaeshjiya

Dear Tem, 

How to enable/disable USB ports on win xp pro

----------


## bhvaeshjiya

how disable usb port for power user

----------


## rijus

Hi,

  To disable the access to USB port, in windows XP  follow the steps below

1. Click Start, and then click Run.
2. In the Open box, type regedit, and then click OK.
3. Locate, and then click the following registry key:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\UsbStor
4. In the right pane, double-click Start.
5. In the Value data box, type 4, click Hexadecimal (if it is not already selected), and then click OK.
6. Quit Registry Editor.

To re-enable a disabled port, follow these steps below

1. Click Start, and then click Run.
2. In the Open box, type regedit, and then click OK.
3. Locate, and then click the following registry key:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\UsbStor
4. In the right pane, double-click Start.
5. In the Value data box, type 3, click Hexadecimal (if it is not already selected), and then click OK.
6. Quit Registry Editor


              Thanks,
                 Riju.

----------


## califny

The USB port is disabled to write to Jumpdrive but can read from Jumpdrive. (windowsXP service pack 3)

I follow the steps below and value is 3. What else I should do/check? Thanks!

1. Click Start, and then click Run.
2. In the Open box, type regedit, and then click OK.
3. Locate, and then click the following registry key:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\UsbStor
4. In the right pane, double-click Start.
5. In the Value data box, type 3, click Hexadecimal (if it is not already selected), and then click OK.
6. Quit Registry Editor

----------


## sudee

> Hi,
> 
> I want to know how to enable/disable usb ports... 
> For eg: Suppose i want to prevent the users to connect any usb devices in the system. How can i do that??
> 
> Thanks
> Manoj


Hi,
    sudarshan heir, to enable & desable the USB go to device manager there u can see the USB Icons in that right click on that u can see the disable and enable click on fromthere you can do the same

thanks,
sudarshan

----------


## califny

Anybody help me on this?

The USB port is disabled to write to Jumpdrive but can read from Jumpdrive. (windowsXP service pack 3)

I follow the steps below and value is 3. What else I should do/check? Thanks!

1. Click Start, and then click Run.
2. In the Open box, type regedit, and then click OK.
3. Locate, and then click the following registry key:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\UsbStor
4. In the right pane, double-click Start.
5. In the Value data box, type 3, click Hexadecimal (if it is not already selected), and then click OK.
6. Quit Registry Editor

----------


## rijus

> Anybody help me on this?
> 
> The USB port is disabled to write to Jumpdrive but can read from Jumpdrive. (windowsXP service pack 3)
> 
> I follow the steps below and value is 3. What else I should do/check? Thanks!
> 
> 1. Click Start, and then click Run.
> 2. In the Open box, type regedit, and then click OK.
> 3. Locate, and then click the following registry key:
> ...


 Hi Friend,

    value *3* is for enable & value *4* is for disable the usb drive.
To disable thre drive give value *4*.

   If this method doesn't work for you, you can try going into device manager and under USB controllers you can try disabling them from there.

If neither of those methods work then go into your computer BIOS and disable the USB ports. 

 Regards,
   Rijus.

----------


## califny

Hi Rijus,

I need to find it out how to enable USB port, not disable it.
How?

Thanks!

----------


## rijus

> Hi Rijus,
> 
> I need to find it out how to enable USB port, not disable it.
> How?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Friend,

   To Enable usb port follow these steps.


1. Click Start, and then click Run.
2. In the Open box, type regedit, and then click OK.
3. Locate, and then click the following registry key:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\UsbStor
4. In the right pane, double-click Start.
5. In the Value data box, type *3*, click Hexadecimal (if it is not already selected), and then click OK.
6. Quit Registry Editor

If this method doesn't work for you, you can try going into device manager and under USB controllers you can try enabling them from there.

If neither of those methods work then go into your computer BIOS and enable the USB ports.


The solution has been already given within this thread.I think u didnt noticed.

Thanks,
Rijus.

----------


## nsivagks

Really Good.

----------


## califny

I tried 3 ways that rijus mentioned, but still can not figure out the isssue. But the problem still exists:

The USB port is disabled to write to Jumpdrive but can read from Jumpdrive. (windowsXP service pack 3)

Any other clue?

----------


## rijus

> i tried 3 ways that rijus mentioned, but still can not figure out the isssue. But the problem still exists: the usb port is disabled to write to jumpdrive but can read from jumpdrive. (windowsxp service pack 3) any other clue?


Dear friend,

 All the 3 ways works fine here.I dont know whats wrong in it . 
Anyway download usb disabler like intelliadmin, usb drive disabler tool 2.0.1.5 , gili usb stick encryption 1.5 ,etc & try.

 Regards, 
Rijus.

----------


## sandepkumar_70

It can be done :
1.from bios set up

2.from device manager.

3. from Registry Edit 

4. By disconnecting the USB connectivity on ATX cabinet  of ur CPU

----------


## Naidu9

> *FOR ENABLING*
> 1. Click Start, and then click Run.
> 2. In the Open box, type regedit, and then click OK.
> 3. Locate and then click the following registry key:
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINESYSTEMCurrentControlSetServicesUsbStor
> 4. In the details pane, double-click Start.
> 5. In the Value data box, type 4, click Hexadecimal (if it is not already selected), and then click OK.
> 6. Exit Registry Editor.
> 
> ...


Hi Swati, i think u hav explained in other way around.
your first 6 steps shd be for Disable and the other 6 steps shd be for Enablement. Hope you can correct urself.

----------


## mohitdns

Right SRIDEVI, that is the best one, i am using it in my organization.



Thanks & regards 

Mohit Sharma




> Hi Team,
> 
> I read in one of the Article on Microsoft Website which tells you How to Disable Storage Devices.All you need to do is changes in Registry key would disable the device,but before changing any keys in registry read this note
> 
> "Warning :  Serious problems might occur if you modify the registry incorrectly by using Registry Editor or by using another method. These problems might require that you reinstall your operating system. Microsoft cannot guarantee that these problems can be solved. Modify the registry at your own risk. If a USB storage device is already installed on the computer"
> 
> set the Start value in the following registry key to 4: 
> 
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\UsbStor
> ...

----------


## mohitdns

HI Ashwad,

have u find the path of* usbstore* in xp2.  

However i have find this folder in XP as well, but it needs to be checked out in xp2. please update once u get path. 
(Screenshot is attached)








> Hi mem, 
> 
>     There is no folder with the name of "Services" under CurrentControlSet in the following path in WinXP SP2. I think it will be in WinXP SP3.
>      Any how thanks for your advise.
> 
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\UsbStor
> 
> 
> ***********************************************

----------


## mccleld

To configure a remote machine (named machinename) from the command-line in XP as a domain admin.

_sc \\machinename config USBSTOR start= disabled_
to re-enable

_sc \\machinename config USBSTOR start= demand_
To view the current configuration of the USBSTOR service

_sc \\machinename qc USBSTOR_
 :Cool:

----------


## nicery

Please helppp...
I disabled I guess all usb ports on my stationary computer, my mouse and keyboard dont work... how do I enable it back? please help...
I cannot slick start, nothing works... can I do it in bios?

----------


## Manyamanas

you can enable/disable and hardware from device manager....
right click on my computer->properties->device manager->select your device(here USB)->right click->enable/disable option will come up....

select the desired option..

----------


## free808

Use a software to enable/disable USB ports is very easy, it is Disable USB Ports Tool - disable or block USB storage device, set USB ports to read only and it can control more computers in 1 network.

----------


## tejaaus

For windows 2008 no template is required, check below post

mytricks.in/2011/08/how-to-block-usb-flash-external-hard.html

----------


## tourgiare

thank
____________

----------


## frankcastle509

You can disable usb port from group policy settings for a particular user or
either try to disable it from Bios setup settings.

----------


## makader

*Enable/Disable USB access in local/remote computer using a smart way...

Use IntelliAdmin Remote USB disabler. Hope this will help.*

----------


## chris2011

at my workplace we also use a software to block/allow/read only devices and ports, it's called Endpoint Protector 4

----------


## amycompton

Hi,Friends

On the desktop, right click on "MY COMPUTER", and then select "MANAGE" option. a new window will appear, in that select SYSTEM TOOLS, in that click on "DEVICE MANAGER", on the right side of the window pane, a list will appear,that will show you the components attached to your system, in that select the USB port, right click and diable the port.

Ok,Try it.

----------


## louisborder

hi
thanks for providing this information i was searching for usb ports disable option know i got an idea how to disable usb ports thanks

----------


## andrerusell

Getting into Device Manager->USB Controllers.
You can Enable/Disable the Ports..

----------


## geekstore

There are several ways to do so.I'm mentionaing a few :
1) disabling via device manager
2) through bios commands
3) uninstalling the drivers :RECOMMENDED : this is the best way as no advanced user can enable rather change the settings without your permission   as with other options a geek as me can possibly tweak the system and egt the USB access.
4) by edting registry using regedit command.


Hope it helps you.
RegaRDS

----------


## geekstore

YES YOU CAN OFCOURSE DO IT IN BIOS.
GO TO ADVANCED SETTINGS OPTION AND THEN ENABLE OR DISABLE USB PORTS WHATEVER IS SUITABLE FOR YOU.

----------


## yatharthsingh

use the task bar

----------

